# Ausgangsport für FTp-Connection festlegen???



## maria75 (28. Nov 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man (kann man überhaupt???) eine verbindung zu einem ftp-server (port 21) herstellen kann, bei der man dem url- oder socket- oder wasauchimmer-objekt übergeben kann, auf welchem ausgangsport (z.b. 1281) die verbindung hergestellt werden soll.
ich würde mich auch über einen literaturtip freuen, weil ich nämlich ungefähr gar nix zu dem thema finden konnte...

danke schon mal im voraus...

liebe grüße,

maria


----------



## Keld (30. Nov 2003)

Wäre vorteilhafter wenn du erklären würdest für was du es brauchst evtl. kann man dann eher helfen.

So wie ich das verstehe hast du einen ftp server auf port 21 laufen.

Nun willst du über ein Java Programm das auf port xyz läuft den ganzen kram umleiten der dort reinkommt auf port 21.

Hört sich stark nach Proxy funktionalität an. Wenn der FTP server hinter einer Firewall hängt hilft auch das rum routen der ports nichts


----------



## maria75 (30. Nov 2003)

hallo keld,

also die sache sieht so aus: ich habe ein java-programm geschrieben, dass zum einen auf eine mysql-db bei einem provider zugreift (was problemlos funktioniert) und zum anderen per ftp-zugriff bei diesem provider (auf port 21 dort)grafik-dateien herunterlädt. umgesetzt habe ich das mit der URL-klasse. diese sucht sich aber willkürlich einen freien port aus, um die verbindung zum server herzustellen. 
so, und hier funktioniert die ganze kiste dann aus irgendeinem grund nicht mehr, allerdings nur aus einem bestimmten netzwerk heraus, sonst problemlos. scheinbar (weiss ich im moment noch nicht so genau, warte auf nähere infos) sind nur wenige ports durch die vorhandene firewall freigegeben oder es gibt eine port-begrenzung.

deswegen würde mich eben mal interessieren, ob es eine java-klasse gibt, mit der man den ausgangsport einer verbindung festlegen kann und wie man selbige anwendet... wie gesagt, ich finde dazu in der ganzen literatur die ich zur verfügung habe keine erhellende vertiefung und würde mich auch über einen literaturtip freuen...

ich danke dir auf jeden fall schon mal für deine mühe...

liebe grüße,

maria


----------



## Zeus (30. Nov 2003)

maria75 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> diese sucht sich aber willkürlich einen freien port aus, um die verbindung zum server herzustellen.
> so, und hier funktioniert die ganze kiste dann aus irgendeinem grund nicht mehr, allerdings nur aus einem bestimmten netzwerk heraus, sonst problemlos. scheinbar (weiss ich im moment noch nicht so genau, warte auf nähere infos) sind nur wenige ports durch die vorhandene firewall freigegeben oder es gibt eine port-begrenzung.




hmmm...

rein netzwerktechnisch kann ich dir nur sagen, dass die QuellPort wiklich frei vom Betriebssystem vergeben wird! Allerdings ist eine Resevierung eines QuellPorts möglich, aber dazu sollte sich ein Java-Programmier äussern!
also werde ich mal vermuten das irgendwie die Firewall zu Hart oder falsch eingestellt ist!

Greets 
Netzwerkadmin


----------

